# Baluster stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Working on a new stick usinf an old stair baluster.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice, Randy. Good way to repurpose stuff which might just be thrown away. I've seen a few old table legs which I thought would be great walking stick or cane with a bit of a re-do.


----------

